# Extreme/ adventure sports



## Jock 83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wondered if there was anybody else that was into theses kind of activities and how they managed there diabetes while particapating?

I do downhill racing (mountain bikes) and find it a big challenge to keep on top of my control on race weekends. I often find that my results reflect my control at the time of my runs.

Even with all the added hasle, i wouldn't want to stop riding or racing. Hoping for some improvement this coming season.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 5, 2009)

Lots of people with diabetes do extreme and adventure sport - informal international group called MAD / Mountains for Active Diabetics at http://diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org Spanish adventure racing team at http://www.diabetesaventura.com 

I know of at least 2 British women with diabetes who compete / marshal at adevnture races and mountain marathons in UK and mainland Europe. Races that involve navigation and take place over hours or even days, so it can be done.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 5, 2009)

great links copepod


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 5, 2009)

Good luck to anyone who wants to do extreme sports. Being the only girl living with three males I do enough extreme sports.


----------



## Jock 83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cheers for the links copepod.


----------



## DickBarton (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep, been Mountain Biking for the last 19 years and had diabetes for the last 32 years (almost 34 now!). I make sure my bloods are running a wee bit higher at the start of the exercise, take some jelly babies with me and che on a jelly baby every 15-20 minutes whilst exercising and then the last 500 yards of the ride I try to go as hard as I can (to get anerobic). I tend to find my bloods are still a wee bit higher than normal right after exrcise but an hour later they are back to normal.

Thing is, I tend to suit my diabetes round the biking so if I'm going out for an all dayer (very few and far between these days due to new family member!), then I make sure I've got food and insulin/kit with me for the duration (plus about another hour just in case).

Doesn't always work but most of the time it does...if I get it wrong then the next day I feel bad with a hypo or 2...

Not planning on stopping the biking and planning on doing some mroe extreme stuff as the family routine settles down - not racing just real hardcore XC (or whatever the marketing tag is these days!) in big wilderness environments.


----------

